# Jet Dust collector canister filter



## NoGrainNoGain (Mar 14, 2018)

Long story short I have a jet 1100 that I picked up used and it came with the bag filter. That bag is trash and I'd like to upgrade it to the canister. Jet sells them for $350 but I was able to find a grizzly canister for about a hundred less. It looks like it should fit. Any thoughts?

Fwiw, I do not do this for a living but do spend a good deal of time in my shop. Thanks

Jet: 
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/jet-canister-filter-for-dc-1100-model-dust-collectors

Grizzly:
https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-Replacement-Canister-Filter-for-G0583Z/T23129?gclid=CjwKCAjw_qb3BRAVEiwAvwq6VmOH3E9DcZJkrsI4nmP0T-uBpMhb7HXdiDqdNRRlirf7C8ZNv6xhRhoC61kQAvD_BwE


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

https://wynnenv.com/woodworking-filters/

These are your guys. I've had one for about 4 years. They are fantastic with their mounting instructions. You'll never miss the cleaning paddles on the others. I have mine on the Delta clone of the Jet. Attach a cyclonic separator and the filter should last for a very long time.


----------



## NoGrainNoGain (Mar 14, 2018)

Definitely looked at these too. I've heard these don't last too long and cleaning them is a pain since it doesn't have the little spinning thing inside. I honestly can't speak from any experience as I vented outside in my last shop. Mind sharing how the cleaning process goes for you? That's probably my bigger factor tbh



> https://wynnenv.com/woodworking-filters/
> 
> These are your guys. I've had one for about 4 years.
> 
> - Sawdust2012


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

When I start to notice a drop in suction, I either pat the sides with enough intensity to knock some dust lose, or blow it out with about 50psi. A hose hooked to exhaust side of a shop vac will also blow some buildup free. This doesn't happen often. It's usually after I fill the drum under my Super Dust Deputy from running the planer too long, and get spillover into the poly bag. The Nano filters release the dust pretty easily on their own. It's a real upgrade in CFM and air quality. I have the base model, and I am pretty sure if I had the Merv 15 Nano, I could manufacture pharmaceuticals in my garage.


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

One more thing…I've noticed that after I clean the real fine stuff out, if I leave it in the poly bag it goes right back into the filter. The key seems to be to blow it out, empty the bag, and go from there. I think durability depends on how it is used. I have had mine for 4 years with no issues. Cleaning is rare and easy. There is no way i'd drop a couple of hundred dollars on the paddles. I've heard the abrasion from those will harm the filter media. Who knows. I think those paddles are sort of like the wipers Mercedes used to put on headlights. They look real cool, but don't add a whole lot.


----------



## NoGrainNoGain (Mar 14, 2018)

Dude, thanks for the feedback! This is good stuff. I'm also running a dust deputy. These filters have been highly recommended by a bunch of folks. What DC did you mate it up to? Any recommendations for installation? I assume you're still running a bag underneath… did you consider the 5 gallon bucket idea that stumpy nubs put out on this?


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

With a separator, cleaning paddles are complete overkill. My DC is the old Delta clone of yours. I think it's the 50-850, or the 80-580 if dyslexia has headed it's ugly rear.









This is how I altered mine to reduce loss of cfm from static pressure. I haven't seen the 5 gallon bucket idea, but I have considered doing something different than the poly bag. Putting those back on is like trying to baptize a cat. I would want more capacity under the filter than 5 gal. I am amazed at how quickly the 17 gallon barrel under the cyclone fills up!


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's a better look

Get one of these too.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0859YF74K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

If you are using a cyclone there is no need for the separator ring (bag holder). It just adds more loss. If you use a filter that's open on both ends fed directly from the blower you more than make up for the loss caused by the cyclone. Like this:









or this:










or this


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You can upgrade the Jet to use the newer "Vortex" ring, which is reported to virtually eliminate the frequent need to clean the canister. Look for Jet P/N DC1100-CA. I've seen them selling for around $30-$50 depending on supplier. There are some pretty good videos online also showing the difference with and without.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## smithwicks (Oct 20, 2018)

Sawdust I have the same Delta unit you do. How did you do the hook up between the 850 and the Super Dust Deputy? I assume your delta also had the 2 4" ports in a Y configuration instead of 1 port.


> With a separator, cleaning paddles are complete overkill. My DC is the old Delta clone of yours. I think it's the 50-850, or the 80-580 if dyslexia has headed it's ugly rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

